# CantTouchThis' Recovery Log



## CantTouchThis (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey ya'll, I haven't been active here for a while. Just before I stopped being active on the form I was having some major shoulder issues. Cut a long story short; Arthroscopic tendon surgery was completed early August and I've since been S L O W L Y recovering. This injury was entirely my own fault as I attempted to push press too heavy of a weight which ****ed my shoulder.

To those reading that are here for the log please skip down a little, however for others I cant stress how important it is to practice good form and not overexert yourself. I'm a young ass guy who's now got a ****ed shoulder because I wanted to lift heavier and tried to push my limits too quickly.

Now thats out of the way, I've only started to train this week. I got my sling off after 6 weeks and its been an additional 4 weeks since then before I've touched the weights again.

This is my personal recovery training log.

Training regime;

Chest/Triceps - Shoulders - Back/Biceps - Legs 

DAY 1 - CHEST

Smith Machine Bench Press -
60kg x 12
65kg x 10
60kg x 12

Smith Machine Incline Bench -
45kg x 12
55kg x 8
45kg x 12

Machine Flys -
Unsure of the weight of this, I kept changing back and forth trying to find a weight not too heavy. 3 sets were done.

Dips -
8 reps
8 reps
6 reps

Skull crushers -
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10
12.5kg x 10

Triceps dips machine -
60kg x 10
60kg x 10
60kg x 10

Triceps Pushdown -
20kg x 10
20kg x 10
20kg x 10

Thoughts after this workout ~

I could definitely feel the difference in my shoulder entirely from when I last worked out. Both in a good and a bad way; My shoulder no longer hurts when I work out, there's no searing pain if you wil. There's a slight dull ache when I reach the final rep or two of my sets, or if the weight is too heavy which ends up in me reducing it. I've been given the all clear by my doctor in regards to training, however to take it easy so thats what I'm doing. I used to lift a lot more however I'm slowly going to ease into things in fear of hurting my shoulder.

My shoulder workout is tomorrow, I'm going to test the waters and start very light (for me) which should be around 30kg military press, where as before I managed to rep 82.5kg military press (the reason my shoulders ****ed).

Food wise 

Breakfast -

Cal 1212
52g fat
128g carb
57g protein

4 Sunny Side up eggs, Bowl of Oatmeal with 50g peanut butter, 500ml orange juice (non concentrate) and Peanut butter oat bar.

Pre-Lunch snack -

Cal 189
16.4g fat
1g carb
8g protein

30g Peanuts

Lunch -

Cal 996
15g fat
142g carb
71g protein

250g cooked rice, 150g chicken, 75g brocoli, Sweet chili sauce, 100g PHD Advanced Mass Shake.

Dinner - 

Cal 1067
24g fat
146g carb
60g protein

200g pasta, 100g chicken, 50g green pesto, 100g PHD Advanced Mass Shake.

Total -

3464 cal
107.4g fat
417g carb
196g protein


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 15, 2020)

Welcome back Hammer!  

What made you do shoulders after your chest/tri day?  IMHO it might be better to do back and bis between to let the triceps recover. 

Glad to see you back and I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 15, 2020)

Glad that you are back. Now its Hammer Time!:32 (17):


----------



## Trump (Oct 15, 2020)

I wouldn’t want my shoulders next to chest day nor legs and back following each other


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 15, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Welcome back Hammer!
> 
> What made you do shoulders after your chest/tri day?  IMHO it might be better to do back and bis between to let the triceps recover.
> 
> Glad to see you back and I hope your recovery goes well.





Trump said:


> I wouldn’t want my shoulders next to chest day nor legs and back following each other



Honestly, its pretty much the routine I've done for a long old time! Its always been a favourite of mine, I guess I like hitting a muscle one day, then the second day hitting it again. Always feels like im working myself extra hard.

However, I think ya'll are both right. Maybe I should switch it up and allow my muscle groups to recover. Especially in regards to my shoulder, I should train smarter.

I like the idea of Chest/Triceps - Back/Biceps - Shoulders - Legs.

Thank you for the welcome return and feedback you guys!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 15, 2020)

Rest is a powerful tool in this game.

Be smart about it and make it a part of your toolbox.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 17, 2020)

Was so shattered forgot to upload my log entry!

Changed the routine as suggested above by you guys, so I done Back/Biceps.

Deadlift --> 

100kg x 12
100kg x 12
100kg x 12

Shrugs-->

70kg x 15
70kg x 15
70kg x 15

Noticed my shoulder feel a bit twitchy at anything more then about 70 so didn't want to aggravate it.

Barbell rows -->

55kg x 10
55kg x 10
55kg x 10

T-Bar rows 

115lb x 10
115lb x 10
115lb x 10

Lat pull downs -->

? X 10
? X 10
? X 10

Biceps ~

Hammer curls (Each arm) -->
12kg x 10
12kg x 10
12kg x 10

Barbell curls
22.5kg x 10
22.5kg x 10
22.5kg x 10

Cable curls 
? X 10
? X 10 
? X 10

I really need to work out on taking down notes on what weight I'm lifting. Especially when it comes to accessory machines as I normally by muscle memory out it where I'm used to.

Diet wise, basically the exact same thing. I had a protein smoothie today as well, but nothing major changed!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 18, 2020)

Yesterday's log entry (I'm not very good at remembering to put these down but I'll try!)

Shoulders ~

Military press -->

30kg x 10
30kg x 12
32.5kg x 12

Seated Smith machine barbell shoulder press -->

40kg x 10
42.5kg x 12
42.5kg x 12

Front plate raises (10kg) -->

12
12
12

Uptight rows EZ bar -->

20kg x 12
20kg x 12
20kg x 12

Surprisingly, my shoulder felt quite good! Im still keeping the weight on the low side, however my shoulder really felt good and only had a mild tingle towards the last reps of each set. I'm making sure to do these exercises slowly and controlled too, so I'm really surprised!

I wouldn't normally do the Smith machine for much, but if it means I can work myself with the reassurance of staying safe and not overexerting myself then it will be used. Very happy overall with how today went!


Diet ~

Same breakfast

Same lunch

Dinner ~
200g salmon, Sweet potato sliced drizzled with olive oil/lemon. Boiled Asparagus. 40g protein shake consisting of peanut butter, oats and milk.

Excited for whats yet to come, Really looking forward to getting back into the swing of things slowly and really trying to concentrate on not just my shoulders health, but the way I train overall and not just training to lift heavier then everyone else. I started this journey trying to improve my body and wanting to bodybuild and have slowly transitioned from that to competing with random strangers in the gym who don't even know I'm competing against them! Very refreshing to be lifting quite light and its very enjoyable actually.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 21, 2020)

Last 2 days have been rest days for myself, Feeling a lot more refreshed.

Leg day! Excited.


Squats --> 

70kg x 12
70kg x 12
70kg x 12

Hack-squat machine -->

10kg added weight (Not sure what the standard weight without plates is on the machine, no indication on the machine)

10kg x 12
10kg x 12
10kg x 12

Leg extensions (Single leg, 12 reps with one, 12 with the other) -->

22.5kg x 12 each leg
22.5kg x 12 each leg
22.5kg x 12 each leg

Hamstring curls -->

28kg x 12 (each leg)
28kg x 12 (each leg)
28kg x 12 (each leg)

Calf extensions -->

20kg dumbell on both legs

12
12
12

Really great workout. I really enjoy leg day for some reason and hate back day, it used to be the opposite! I very much lack in regards to my calves as I just don't enjoy doing them. I'm going to try and incorporate additional calf exercises in my other days (maybe chest) in order to catch that muscle group up.

Hacksquat felt a bit iffy at first, partially because its sitting on my shoulders, however it was fine after I let my shoulder sit and relax.

Had a guy ask me for tips on a shoulder day for him after he complimented my shoulders which I was flattered by considering ive only started training again. I'm in NO WAY huge or a big guy either, So it gave me a confidence boost that even though I dont think I'm big, other people consider me in good shape which was nice.

Normally I would do abs after each day, however my gyms literally taken anything to assist with abs away. Theres no decline bench which I love using for sit ups or Russian twists, No pull up/dipping apparatus so I can do front leg raises. I'm doing leg raises on the floor at the moment and using the lat pull-down apparatus for crunches.

Feels good to be back!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 21, 2020)

Glad you got that confidence boost brother and that the shoulder felt ok on the hack squats.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 23, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> Glad you got that confidence boost brother and that the shoulder felt ok on the hack squats.



Means a lot DL, thanks!

Yesterday was a spare day I had to hit the gym, So I mainly focused on arms and abs.

Arms -->

Isolated individual bicep curls

14kg x 12
14kg x 12
14kg x 12

Cable curls

27kg x 12
27kg x 12
27kg x 12

Chin ups

15
15
15

Abs -->

35 setups
20 Russian twists
12 leg raises (floor)
20 crunches
30 V setups.

Repeat x 3 with a few mins rest in between.

Thats pretty much it for that day. I ate pretty shit this day as I had a birthday I went to and let myself go for once. Going to have a rest day or two then back at it!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Oct 28, 2020)

So, Just a quick update!

When I was doing squats the other day, I managed to somehow injure my leg on light squats, I possibly didn't warm up extensively as I should of, however I've never had this problem before!

Right now I'm looking at a possible pulled quad! The injuries keep coming!

I've been resting the past few days, my leg isn't awful, however any sort of pressure on it (when walking or standing on one leg) my muscles "shake" violently as if to say I'm putting too much pressure on them and its struggling with the weight. 

It seems as if my "get back in the gym" routine has come to an end! I will update this whenever I do something or new information comes to light, however I'm feeling a little hard done by and a little embarrassed that I've managed to injure myself.

Ill continue doing arms/upperbody IF able to, I'm waiting for a doctors opinion on it before anything sadly.

Thank you all for the support, I know this is quite brief as far as a progress log goes but hey, I tried!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2020)

Man, sorry to hear this! Good luck I hope it heals up soon and you can continue.


----------



## CJ (Oct 28, 2020)

That sucks, heal up soon. 

Remember, you can do arms and shoulders in a wheelchair, so hope is not lost!  :32 (17):


----------

